# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  سؤال بسيط

## barca1899

*مرحبا

بدي أسأل عن المواد الي بيوخذها طالب الطب من خارج مواد الطب يعني هل بيوخذ رياضيات - فيزياء - كيمياء لأنو أنا سمعت انو ما بيوخذو رياضيات.

وبدي آخذ رايكو بالأحسن الأردنية ولا التكنولوجيا؟

وشكرا..........*

----------

